# Breeders in British, Columbia



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

My breeder just turned me down two weeks before possibly getting a puppy. She said she didn't think I was comfortable with her breeding program (after asking questions that somebody on here recommended I ask) and that she wasn't comfortable with me.
This is devistating, as I really believed in her as a breeder and know that she breeds really good dogs.
I can't find another good breeder in British Columbia, Canada.
And I'm not willing to ship a puppy further (from a different province or anything)
I need some help on this!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you really like this breeder and have high recommendations get a friend or familiy member to go in and request a puppy for you.

Worse case scenario, there must be other breeders in your area. maybe not as good or maybe even better.

You might also want to check your local shelters, with this recession, there are tons of pure breed puppies that you can save out there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

instead of taking this personally why not ask her what was the problem. She may just have none at this time from this litter which would be a match for you and your needs. If she just felt uncomfortable answering the questions you were asking then thank goodness she refused you since all good breeders are very happy to have knowledgeable people buying their pups. There are litterly hundreds of breeders in every province and shipping is not a bad thing either. 

Pups are family members so the extra time and effort you put in before you get one will pay off for more than 10 years. Keep reading and doing your research and remember if you were adopting a child you wouldn't just take the neighbour's child, you would ask questions and expect questions asked you in return. The right match is very important. 

If the reason she was uncomfortable was that you rent, don't have a fenced yard, etc, then you now have time to remedy this if possible and if not then time to find someone who doesn't require these. I think you should find out more from her then you can tell us why she refused you. Remember there are lots of great dogs in shelters and rescues who could fit right in adn you would love just as much with out the house training, chewing stuff. Good luck


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I would recommend Bullinger Shepherds in BC. Our 11 month old girl Scout is from there and we are extremely pleased with her and all our dealings with Tracy Bullinger.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What type of GSD were you on the list for? Working, Euro Show lines, Am/CAN show lines? 

If your breeder turned you down based on the question that you asked then perhaps it is a blessing in disguise. Unless, like someone else mentioned, she didn't have a pup that was the right match for you.

Why would you not be open to flying a pup in? I have had two flown from FL to OH and they were fine and happy to see me. I know another board member also had two dogs flown from MI to BC with no issues.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

I have to put a second in on Bullinger ... I have run across a few of their dogs here in Ontario.. actually had one but he was kid aggressive so had to be rehomed (certainly not his fault but that of previous owner). Great lines ... gorgeous dogs...


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

She told me that I would 100% be getting a puppy, 90% sure it was this certain puppy. I could understand if she didn't have the right temperment or something, just don't deny me all in all. 

"Hi, sorry it has taken this long to get back to you, we just got back from holidays!

Asking lots of question is good it is one good way to learn. 
I have re read your e mails and found you have asked the same questions. I have answered them again below.
I get the feeling that you are not comfortable with our breeding program and think that it would be much better for you to be able to go and visit the place that you will get a pup from. I am not comfortable with one of my pups going to you without meeting you a few times. I know that in not possible, so will send your deposit back. I do hope you find a breeder that you feel good with."

I replied with no reply back. I don't have a problem with shipping it's just shipping in cold weather and I don't exactly want a dog over 12 weeks. My gsd mix died of anemia almost 7 month ago so it's a tad bit devistating to have a puppy in line, not 100% but a good chance of it then to be turned down.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KaitykaityI replied with no reply back. I don't have a problem with shipping it's just shipping in cold weather and I don't exactly want a dog over 12 weeks. My gsd mix died of anemia almost 7 month ago so it's a tad bit devistating to have a puppy in line, not 100% but a good chance of it then to be turned down.


I don't blame you. I'm delaying puppy hunting for a couple of months becaue I know I don't want a puppy landing at Chicago's O'hare in February! I'm willing to do some driving for a puppy, but I can't drive over the ocean.









If the breeder is that touchy, I wonder what she has to hide? Or was it just about the shipping?

But you know, 12 weeks was the age of Balto when I got him and it was perfect! He was potty trained in 2 days and that was wonderful!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

She lives on the Island so it wouldn't be a problem for me to have a family member drive over and pick her up with me. What I meant with shipping was that most airlines will not ship a puppy if its below a certain temperature, usually 2-3c. Either way shipping to my home is only about 35 minutes or so. Nothing to do with the shipping. I think she might have felt that i was overbearing with questions like rarar this is MY puppy and I want her the second she turns 8-weeks. I'm not like that. She hasn't really asked me a lot of questions. I also asked her what her opinions on holding puppies are, she said that she finds 8 weeks to be a good time to let them go to their new owners because by then their bonding with their litter mates and have been away from their mom, she told me that she finds it to be the perfect time for the puppy to bond with the new owners aswell. I'm just sitting here upset and dumbfounded, how do you send a potential client a photo of the little black puppy then a week later deny the client? I can give her references and the number to my vet, all that.
She just said that she wanted to meet me a few times or something. Ugh


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I am unsure of the distance of the drive but why not drive over and meet her? Meeting a breeder and seeing their dogs, especially the parents a potential puppy is a great thing to do.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

From a breeder's persepctive, I will say that I applaud a breeder who will turn down a client if they do not feel completely comfortable with that person. Much better than breeder, or new owner, finding out it was a mistake.

Without knowing the communication between breeder and client, I can't say if the breeder was justified or not. But really, the opinion of someone else doesn't matter. The breeder felt uncomfortable for some reason, and canceled the deal. That is the breeder's right, and everyone would be better off if more breeders were willing to do that than sell to just anyone who shows up with the cash.

I can certainly understand the disappointment it brings to the potential client who thought they were getting a pup, but now aren't. I've had to disappoint potential clients for various reasons at times and it sucks. I'm sure it's much worse for them. But if there is any discomfort on breeder side or client side, I do think it is the best way to go. I did it once based on a simple statement someone made on the phone, in what was probably our 10th conversation. Everything had been going well, but that statement really set off my radar and the danger bells started ringing. So I thought about it overnight, called her back the next day to discuss my concerns, and after that conversation I wasn't feeling any better, so I the person she was getting her deposit back. She was beyond angry. But it was definitely the right thing to do for the pup, and that is the most important thing.

I also do NOT think that being sneaky having a family member play imposter to get a person a pup, or continuing to contact the breeder with requests to meet in person, etc... is appropriate. I would either let it go, or as someone suggested, ask the breeder for more specifics on why they had the last minute change of heart.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Also, as far as shipping, there are several airlines that do not embargo for weather. So shipping is an option any time of the year.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry for your bad news









Why not extend your puppy search into Washington & Oregon - the drive isn't too awful & bringing a pup back across the border is a cinch (very basic vet certificate indicating that pup is in good health, you don't even need any vaccines etc if pup is under certain ages)



> Quote: She said she didn't think I was comfortable with her breeding program (after asking questions that somebody on here recommended I ask) and that she wasn't comfortable with me < snip > She told me that I would 100% be getting a puppy, 90% sure it was this certain puppy.


sounds like she got worried that you might want more in a pup/dog than she offers ie she didnt like being questioned but just wants to sell her pups to less intense owners ...

If you do want to pursue a pup from this breeder, then speak with her on the phone & try to arrange a meeting - maybe there is just a misunderstanding somewhere.

Have you gone to any local shows to meet breeders? 
If you contact Bullinger's (definitely worth meeting in person







) you may end up with a referral list even if none of her dogs are suitable.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I can completely understand from a breeders point of view that I may have been overbearing or something. However, I don't understand the last minute change of heart. If she felt uncomfortable with me, would she have not noticed from the beginning? All I am looking for is a family companion. I'm not uneducated about the breed. Perhaps she was offended when I asked what her 'plans' with her programs were or why she was breeding. I would look into the states however the price difference is too much and I do not have a passport. I would never go against the breeders wishes and be sneaky and try to have a friend 'buy' the puppy for me. That's too rude. I have read over all of our e-mails and couldn't find any 'red flags' from my part. I basicallly was concerned with health, because I just lost a dog to anemia and I want to do everything in my power to make sure it won't happen again. atleast I can try to prevent it right? She never had one case of anemia in 30 years of breeding. I respected that. However, I do not respect the 100% gaurantee than to go back on that. Ofcourse I know that I can provide a good home for a puppy, like any of us on this forum can. However, she doesn't know that and isn't comfortable with it. She never really asked me questions or anything. I tried calling her but I guess her breeder phone line was different than her home line. I would've loved to have met her EARLIER and the dogs. She told me I was more than welcome, but I do not have a vehicle. I understand she might not be comfortable with it, but I'm sure she's done it before. (that being besides the point, I'm still trying to cope with learning this) 
Now I have to go back and tell my family that after 6 or 7 months of waiting, we are NOT getting a puppy before Christmas.
I have looked at Bullingers dogs, I don't like how many dogs she has bred at once. I think she had 6 or 7 litters due in December.
I will contact her for a referall list, I am looking for a black (or mostly black) GSD aswell. With more of a friendly look to it, rather than the tough GSD.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

To Chris Wild, may I ask what kind of attitude would turn you off from a potential buyer?
Other than the obvious, "I want to breed your dogs!"


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

If I contacted a breeder and they did not have what I was looking for (i.e. like a low drive pup) I might ask them for a referral to another breeder. I do not think I would contact a breeder and say I don't like your breeding program so can you refer me to someone else.


----------



## nachtschatten (Sep 22, 2003)

I am from BC, and have worked at two of the largest gsd kennels on the mainland. You can PM me if you would like to know thoughts on someone who has been behind the scenes. There are a couple breeders i would recommend from being around their dogs and seeing how pups are raised.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote:I have looked at Bullingers dogs, I don't like how many dogs she has bred at once. I think she had 6 or 7 litters due in December.


She does seem to have 3 dogs due in Nov, then another 3 in Dec BUT you must take into account that showlines tend to smaller litters of 2-4 pups so this is not the same as expecting 3 litters of 10-12 pups ... Like many breeders, she does place dogs in family homes while retaining breeding rights & if a dog only cycles twice a year, you don't get much flexibility in scheduling litters.

I do think she is a professional breeder rather than a hobby breeder, looking at her website, it seems there are still 2 boys available from the Sept 16th litter so you might go look at those just to get a feel for her dogs & her kennel.



> Quote: Now I have to go back and tell my family that after 6 or 7 months of waiting, we are NOT getting a puppy before Christmas.


Why not contact some local shelters or rescues & offer to foster while you're sorting out your puppy situation.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I looked further into Tracys work and I'mvery impressed with her accomplishments. I was never aware that she may have smaller litters.
I'm going to call her later today and talk to her! I would love to have a male dog but I'm not sure if it would turn out well with my current dog. I have asked my family members many times to allow me foster and they won't. Also, we have many cats who are very territorial, I wouldn't want to "invade" their space bringing a temporary dog in! I am taking everything into consideration right now and although im frustrated, I understand these things will not happen overnight. I am going to continue to try to work with the breeder who denied me and find out what she did and didn't like about me and how I presented myself and my family. I think getting to know a breeder or two would open my eyes a lot more!
Thank you guys so much for your help, you are all very supportive and offer a lot of great advice!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

"If I contacted a breeder and they did not have what I was looking for (i.e. like a low drive pup) I might ask them for a referral to another breeder. I do not think I would contact a breeder and say I don't like your breeding program so can you refer me to someone else. "

I don't think it would be very fair of me to sit on a high chair judginganother persons dogs, they know more about them than I do. I intend on speaking with Tracy and meeting her AND her dogs. If we both feel that it could work out, I will go for it. If not, I will try my luck elsewhere. I am looking forward to finding other breeders than the one I was speaking to. I believe that everything happens for a reason, and if she didn't want to have me own one of her pups then it wasn't a correct match. I think as an owner, I still have a lot to learn as does anybody. I also think that I can learn a lot from different people and breeders.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

kaity - i'm only guessing based off of your previous posts and the recommended questions that i saw... my best conclusion is that from the breeders point of view - they are questions that would normally be asked up front before any decisions had been made. so to move forward assuming both parties are comfortable... then to ask about her goal as a breeder and the future of her kennel (if those are even the questions that sent up a red flag for her) TO ME - it would seem like you're unsure or second guessing your decision and/or questioning her as a good breeder. to give a better comparison is if you're purchasing a car and just before handing the money over, one begins asking for proof that the dealer is legit. know what i mean? so, as i think Chris mentioned - i would let it go with that particular breeder (did i read right that you've already e mailed her and got no response?). 

look at tracy's program - ask the question that are important to you - and hopefully both parties feel mutually comfortable. i understand that breeders in your area are limited... but sometimes its worth the wait. things tend to happen or work out for reasons beyond our understanding.

best of luck!

edit: ha, yes, everything does happen for a reason







i began typing my response then left the computer to feed the dogs before seeing your last reply.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I regret very very much that I didn't ask such questions even at the last minute before getting one of my dogs. If the breeder got upset with me than it would spare me years of heartbreak and misery. Kaity, you did the right thing, and if the breeder didn't feel comfortable to be questioned on her breeding goals than she really was no different from a car salesman as in the above example.

With Anton I was ready to turn around and abandon my deposit if I were not comfortable or my questions were not answered. His breeder did know that and that fact didn't scare her away or turn her against me.

There are wonderful breeders out there for everyone.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never heard of showlines having smaller litters, Where did you hear this? Also I don't think she is a show line breeder, but if she is I know several show line litters of 10 and more so .......lots of pups due


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not sure which dogs Tracy owns but it may be possible that she co-owns some of the females and thus she herself is not having multiple litters at once. Maybe, maybe not....worth asking if you really are interested in her dogs. There's a lot of kennels that operate almost more like "clubs" because the breeder alone cannot give every single dog the training and attention they deserve.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also I've never heard that show lines have small litters. My German show line was in a litter of 10.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the breeder was above board and shouldn't be condemned for her gut feeling. I got an inquiry two nights ago and when the person finished telling me all the stipulations and expectations and problems from the past that they didn't want to happen again, I politely informed them i didn't think I had the dog for them and they should consider buying an older dog. My gut told me that every little thing was going to be a problem and I just didn't want to deal with their expectations. Plain and simple! Not saying this is the case here, just saying that breeders also have feels for clients just as people are judgmental about breeders.
Move on to another breeder, and enjoy your dog.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Cliff, too. It's a two-way road.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Clif,

She was worried that I was going to turn around and be like oh you sold me an UNHEALTHY dog blah blah blah. I explained to her that the reason why I was going to a breeder was because I knew that they work to make their dogs as healthy as possible. I know cancer happens, I know HD can happen even if they are scanned and deemed Excellent. I don't have superior expectations of breeders to make every dog perfect. So she thought that from speaking to me, that I was unsure about it. I assured her that whatever her decision is that it's respected by me and I'm not going to be mad or judge about it.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I personally have a LOT of respect for the Bullinger kennel and owner,(you showline people hear that from me), they produce very nice dogs with their lines being foundationed in Mutz as opposed to Canto/Quanto. Can't go wrong there...IMO.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's nice to know Clif, my showline dogs are/were both out of Bullinger lines.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Question for cliftona.1, have you ever personally visited the Bullinger kennel facility?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

No, I have not visited the Kennel but have seen her dogs at USA Seiger shows and have always been impressed with the temperament. Furthermore, I know some of her foundation dogs from 15 years ago and they were very nice dogs going back on Mutz vd Peltzerferm.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am new member on this forum and this topic had caught my interest because our family is also looking for a reputable GSD breeder in Western Canada - Alberta.
I would not like to steer this thread in wrong direction, however I feel that original poster and I have similar issues.

We have also contacted few breeders via email but we still have no good overview of what breeder to go with.

We know what we are looking for: 
1. Strong nerves - healthy puppy.
2. German Show Line (however it will be used for companion and MAYBE at some later point for some SchH) 
3. We are looking for female since we think that they tend to be little better around small kids and more house/home protection oriented - IMO).
4. We are not shy about receiving our puppy as a shipment due to our remote location to the breeders.

I would like to know if Kaitykaity had a chance to talk to Tracy. What was the outcome of that if you don't mind disclosing?

Also not trying to be rude or insulting to anyone especially not to GSD breeders, but since our budget is fairly limited for a GSD puppy I would like to know what is the "fair" asking price for a decent background 8-10 weeks old GSD puppy sold as pet quality.
I have seen on some websites that some breeders charge up to $5000 for a puppy, and honestly this had my head spinning around thinking....if they want (as they say and as they should) to "beat" Back yard breeders, why are they prices so high?

Could somebody be so kind and helpful and recommend me a German Show Line breeder with decent litters for a decent price in my area. Please do not understand me wrong I'm not looking to get a GSD puppy for $300-700, but I'm not willing and able to spend $2000 either.

Please note that I highly respect all hard working GSD breeders in North America. Also I will not end up buying a BYB puppy no mater what.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

anyone know how much bullinger kennel is offering a puppy for ?? really interested in getting a showline gsd.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Cliff you said "they produce very nice dogs with their lines being foundationed in Mutz as opposed to Canto/Quanto. Can't go wrong there...IMO. "

that is either ancient information or totally incorrect - even her dog that went out to work Brew had multiple Quanto Wienerau and Canto (Asslan) and Canto's sister Celly.

Her more current dogs Utah as example full of Canto through linebreeding on Zamb !, Jello , Cello , and lots of Quanto as well .

fresh in mind because just the other day had discussion whether there is any show line which does not have or has minimal Canto influence.

I do believe there are now lines which on are working lines on paper , but in essence are show - type because of the selection criteria .

You may want to look into Yeulett's --


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

this thread is from 2009!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------

